

Developing Software in a Hostile Environment - throwaway2048
http://www.openbsd.org/papers/dev-sw-hostile-env.html

======
kyberias
> I don't want to help bad programs run; I want to stop them from running.

This attitude is the OPPOSITE of what Linus Torvalds advocates and may be the
primary reason why Linux is more successful than OpenBSD.

I should add that successful software may be valuable to some but less to
others.

~~~
mapleoin
Right,
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Worse_is_better](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Worse_is_better)

~~~
pestaa
If it would be that simple, everybody would be running Microsoft Windows.

Oh, wait...

(It's sarcasm. I think Win8 is actually really nice in some aspects even if
inferior to everything else overall.)

------
krylon
I used to have a SparcStation running NetBSD that I used in a way similar to
what this paper proposes - testing my software in an environment where some of
my (implicit) assumptions were no longer true (a non-Linux system running on a
big-endian CPU that caused a bus error on non-aligned memory accesses) to
uncover bugs.

So, I like the idea.

------
rurban
When I read the title I originally thought it's about Perl 5, hostile
development environments and communities. But it's only about about hostile
hackers.

